
Today – 20 years ago – Winamp was released - Cyclenerd
Winamp 1 was published on April 21, 1997. Happy Birthday :-)
======
rfz
I still have yet to find a music player that covers all my bases like Winamp
did for so many years. Anyone have recommendations for Linux? Short of running
Foobar via WINE, every player I've tried seems to be missing one feature or
another.

~~~
detaro
Quodlibet seems fairly close to "cross-plattform foobar2000" (depending on
what exactly is important to you of course)

[https://github.com/quodlibet/quodlibet](https://github.com/quodlibet/quodlibet)

~~~
rfz
Good call! I actually landed on this one the other day after looking more into
my options. I hadn't realized before that tag editing is available from within
the app.

------
dpeck
It really whipped the llama's ass

------
africajam
Why is this showing in "ask HN"? Perhaps I should ask HN...

------
kleer001
Personally I really miss the visualization scripting tool it had built in. Now
that was really fun.

------
RUG3Y
Winamp was AWESOME!

~~~
stevekemp
You really should have written:

> "It really whips the llama's ass!"

(I feel like I should apologise for such a low-effort comment, but .. That
phrase is the first thing that comes to mind when I remember WinAmp, and if
you're going to make a one-line "praise" comment about Winamp it's the only
one you should need!)

~~~
RUG3Y
I should have put more effort into it too.

What I remember about Win Amp in the (90's?) was how customizable it was and
how many features it had. It was really flashy and advanced for that time
period.

It's been years since I've used it, I don't use Windows much anymore.

